# Ex-demo LCF Mythos One and OB Scales



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We now have some ex-demo units from the LCF at discounted prices.

VA Mythos One Clima Pro Black *£1400 + VAT*

On Balance 1000 *£22 + VAT* http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/on-balance-ob-1000/

Only few left

Please email: [email protected]


----------

